# Umständehalber zu verkaufen: lapierre x control 310 Lady



## chayenne06 (17. Februar 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/121099-lapierre-x-control-310-lady-modell-2010


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Februar 2013)

Umständehalber????

Was Neues in Planung????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (20. Februar 2013)

leider nein


----------



## 4mate (20. Februar 2013)

Umständehalber heißt Babywiege an Stelle von Geländefahrrad


----------



## chayenne06 (20. Februar 2013)

nein. es heißt einfach dass es verkauft werden muss


----------

